# Bien débuter : Programmer/développer sur iMac OS 10.9



## mjm92150 (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis 100% novice dans le domaine de la programmation sur Macintosh et je suis complètement perdu dans le Forum ainsi que sur certains sites.
La langage utilisé pour moi n'est pas très clair puisque je débute.
Alors les abréviations me sont complètement inconnues , normal. J'en serai plus lors de mon apprentissage .

Bon passons ce préambule qui vous a permis de voir mes connaissances (ignorances) dans ce domaine .

Ainsi dans les forums ou les posts, j'ai pu lire qu'il faut avoir : Xcode, Cocoa, Objective C, Smarty, VS, OOP, IDE :confuses:... et j'en passe :confuses:.
Par ailleurs, les liens datent un peu et certains ne fonctionne pas.
De plus, souvent les liens nous dirigent sur des pages anglophones. Alors pour moi qui débute et comprendre ces pages, ce n'est pas facile. 

Qui pourrait m'expliquer depuis le début par la base ?
À quoi correspondent les logiciels ainsi que les abréviations ?
Quels sont les logiciels à utiliser et le type de langage à utiliser ? Je veux dire par exemple que Xcode utilise le langage ... (heu, je ne sais pas, mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire, non ?)

Mon but et de développer un programme pouvant utiliser des fonds d'écrans, images, utilisation de données, reprise des données automatiquement dans une fenêtre, module de recherche de doublons avec un ou plusieurs critères...
Ce genre de développement ou programme serait du genre de type de logiciel "généalogie".
Je sais qu'il existe certains logiciels mais il manque toujours quelque chose et c'est pour cette raison que je me lance dans la programmation.

J'espère que j'ai été clair et je sais que votre aide et compréhension sera précieuse .

En résumé, quels sont les programmes dois-je avoir et livres en français pour bien commencer.

Je vous remercie pour toutes vos réponses et je vous souhaite un bon dimanche .


----------



## Lio70 (21 Septembre 2014)

Pour développer idéalement des applications à destination des plateformes Apple (Mac, iPhone, iPad), il faut utiliser les outils d'Apple sur un Mac.

Le kit de développement s'appelle Xcode, qui te permet de développer des applications natives pour OS X et iOS dans les langages suivants: C, C++, Objective-C, Swift.

Les APIs étant essentiellement faites pour Objective-C, mieux vaut choisir ce langage, qui est celui de prédilection dans le monde Apple. Quant au niveau langage Swift, il sort à peine de bêta donc mieux vaut le laisser de côté pour l'instant.

Tu trouveras les réponses à tes questions sur le site d'Apple pour les développeurs, et aussi tout simplement sur Wikipédia, comme par exemple pour Cocoa.

Parmi les bouquins de référence en français, il y a celui d'Aaron Hillegass (Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X - 4ème édition).

Et aussi des sites pour débutants comme celui du Zéro, qui a été rebaptisé en OpenClassrooms.


----------



## mjm92150 (22 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je vous remercie pour votre réponse. Je vais aller faire un tour sur les liens et consulter le livre que vous m'avez recommandé 

Merci et à bientôt...


----------



## Manoss (10 Avril 2015)

Lio70 a dit:


> Pour développer idéalement des applications à destination des plateformes Apple (Mac, iPhone, iPad), il faut utiliser les outils d'Apple sur un Mac.
> 
> Le kit de développement s'appelle Xcode, qui te permet de développer des applications natives pour OS X et iOS dans les langages suivants: C, C++, Objective-C, Swift.
> 
> ...



Pour rebondir sur ce sujet et dans le cas d'un développeur novice est-il fortement conseillé de passer de :
-> l'apprentissage du C -> Objective-C ou le passage direct vers Objective-C est jouable ?


----------



## Mboum (10 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 
je pense qu'il est plus facile avec une connaissance du C d'ailleurs de nombreuse APIs du mac sont écrits en C "orienté-objet", cela concerne principalement le CoreFoundation, CoreGraphics et ICU  qui sont pour une très large part le backend de la foundation, le C permet d'être a l'aise  avec les notions de pointeur et de mémoire ansi que tous les appels "standard" de la libc , plus généralement écrire en C c'est aussi avoir une approche d'un "compiler" et de ce qu'est un "linker" en dehors d'un outil IDE préformé donc forcement savoir utiliser et comprendre un "debugger", comprendre ceci c'est aussi savoir au minimum lire un jeux d'instruction machine intermédiaire  ; ce qu'on appelle communément "assembleur" ; c'est un apprentissage en cascade ; il est toujours plus facile d'apprendre quelque chose qui dépend d'autre chose qu'en l'on connait deja celui-ci ; cocoa est "facile" et simplifie la vie question UI ; lorsque l'on connait deja autre chose ; l'aborder de zero ; cela dépend de quoi vous êtes fait ; si vous pouvez faire un rattrapage en parallèle pourquoi pas? si vous avez le temps a y mettre ; et finalement surtout au delà de l'envie ; les aptitudes.


----------

